# specifications of Svitzer Laceby.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi.
would anyone have specs of the svitzer tug (svitzer laceby),
or even a deck layout of the tug. 

she and svitzer josephine, svitzer kathleen, svitzer sarah, svitzer lyndhurst and fidra all were built by Mctay Marine over a number of years. would anyone have deck layouts of them if not of the Laceby. 

Maybe some pictures of the inside would be great.

i am considering building a model of one of these tugs.
Thank You 
Tony.


----------

